# udev-181 upgrade questions

## john5555

Hi,

I have /usr on a separate partition and I have been putting off updating to udev-181 since I do not have an initramfs setup.  However, I emerged today and I noticed that udev-181 is not in my list of packages that will be upgraded.  Was this removed for the time being?  If so, is it safe to emerge -uDp world without having an initramfs installed?  Also, is there a good tutorial on how to setup an initramfs for use with udev-181?  I've found various threads about udev-181 and initramfs, but I am still unclear how to set things up.

Thanks,

John

----------

## VoidMage

 :Rolling Eyes:  Don't you mean '>=udev-181' ? udev-182 is still there.

On that note: I wonder what will be the versioning of udev post systemd merge.

----------

## Gusar

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> On that note: I wonder what will be the versioning of udev post systemd merge.

 

Udev's version stays, incrementing from the current 182. It's systemd that will jump from 44 to 183.

----------

## john5555

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

>  Don't you mean '>=udev-181' ? udev-182 is still there.
> 
> On that note: I wonder what will be the versioning of udev post systemd merge.

 

I do not see udev-182 being pulled in either.  When I do a 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge -p udev
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

I see no udev-181 or udev-182 being pulled in. udev is not in package.mask file either.

----------

## Etal

Are you running stable?

If so, then you don't need to worry for now. Newer udev will be unmasked only after they write up all the docs.

----------

## john5555

 *Etal wrote:*   

> Are you running stable?
> 
> If so, then you don't need to worry for now. Newer udev will be unmasked only after they write up all the docs.

 

udev is not in my package.keywords, so I guess I'm running udev as stable.  I seem to recall that when I synced a day or so after March 19 that udev-181 was listed in my "emerge -uDp world", then when I synced this week, it wasn't.  Was it in the stable tree for a short time and then removed?

Thanks,

John

----------

## DaggyStyle

what is the output of emerge -s udev?

----------

## john5555

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> what is the output of emerge -s udev?

 

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : udev ]

[ Applications found : 7 ]

*  app-text/uudeview

      Latest version available: 0.5.20-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 255 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.fpx.de/fp/Software/UUDeview/

      Description:   uu, xx, base64, binhex decoder

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-vim/udev-syntax

      Latest version available: 20051016-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1381

      Description:   vim plugin: syntax highlighting for udev rules files

      License:       vim

*  dev-dotnet/gudev-sharp

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 100 kB

      Homepage:      http://launchpad.net/gudev-sharp

      Description:   GUDEV API C# binding

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  dev-python/python-gudev

      Latest version available: 147.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 9 kB

      Homepage:      http://github.com/nzjrs/python-gudev

      Description:   Python binding to the GUDev udev helper library

      License:       LGPL-3

*  dev-python/pyudev [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.15

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 71 kB

      Homepage:      http://packages.python.org/pyudev/ http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyudev

      Description:   Python binding to libudev

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 171-r5

      Latest version installed: 171-r5

      Size of files: 600 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev/udev.html http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=summary

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-fs/udev-init-scripts [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org

      Description:   udev startup scripts for openrc

      License:       GPL-2

----------

## DaggyStyle

might be a long shot but when did you rsynced portage and from where?

----------

## john5555

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> might be a long shot but when did you rsynced portage and from where?

 

This morning from Indian University.  It's still not there.  But Etal said I didn't need to worry about it unless running unstable, so are you suggesting otherwise?

Thanks,

John

----------

## Hu

According to the attic, =sys-fs/udev-181 was not stable as of when it was removed.  What is the output of emerge --info ; emerge --pretend --verbose '>=sys-fs/udev-182'?

----------

## john5555

 *Hu wrote:*   

> According to the attic, =sys-fs/udev-181 was not stable as of when it was removed.  What is the output of emerge --info ; emerge --pretend --verbose '>=sys-fs/udev-182'?

 

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X2_545_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 15 Apr 2012 15:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/games/angband/edit/ /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync25.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apm atlas audiofile berkdb bzip2 canna cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr encode fglrx foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile iconv idn imlib immqt-bc ipv6 jpeg lcms libg++ libwww mad memlimit mmx mng modules motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mpi mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdflib perl png policykit posix ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quicktime readline session slang soap sockets spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis xml xml2 xorg xsl xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

and

# emerge --pretend --verbose '>=sys-fs/udev-182'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] sys-apps/kmod-7  USE="tools zlib -debug -doc -lzma -static-libs" 959 kB

[uninstall     ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1  USE="-static" 

[blocks b      ] sys-apps/kmod ("sys-apps/kmod" is blocking sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1)

[blocks b      ] sys-apps/module-init-tools ("sys-apps/module-init-tools" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-7)

[ebuild  N    ~] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-10  16 kB

[ebuild     U ~] sys-fs/udev-182-r3 [171-r5] USE="openrc%* rule_generator -build -debug -doc% -floppy -gudev* -hwdb -introspection -keymap (-selinux) -static-libs% (-acl%*) (-action_modeswitch%) (-edd%) (-extras%*) (-test%)" 774 kB

[blocks B      ] <sys-fs/udev-182 ("<sys-fs/udev-182" is blocking sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-10)

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9 ("<sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9" is blocking sys-fs/udev-182-r3)

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 2 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 1,748 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-182-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-182

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (sys-fs/udev-171-r5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-171[gudev] required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.13-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-171-r5[acl] required by (net-print/hplip-3.11.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-171-r1[gudev] required by (xfce-base/thunar-1.2.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-171[gudev] required by (gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-171[gudev] required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by sys-fs/udev-182-r3[openrc], required by >=sys-fs/udev-182 (argument)

=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-10 ~amd64

#required by sys-fs/udev-182-r3, required by sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-10

=sys-apps/kmod-7 ~amd64

#required by >=sys-fs/udev-182 (argument)

=sys-fs/udev-182-r3 ~amd64

----------

